# Post your mood as a quote



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

But with nobody in your bed
The night's hard to get through
And I will die all alone
And when I arrive I won't know anyone


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

“All good things must come to an end, but all bad things can continue forever.”


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

And the people would eat up all the food, gobble, gobble, yum, yum, and it would become excrement and memories. What then for little Ecuador?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The legs of your lover
Have spread for another
You’re invaded and coming undone


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Lie awake in bed at night
And think about your life
Do you want to be different?
Try to let go of the truth
The battles of your youth
'Cause this is just a game
It's a beautiful lie
It's the perfect denial
Such a beautiful lie to believe in
So beautiful, beautiful it makes me
It's time to forget about the past
To wash away what happened last
Hide behind an empty face
Don't ask too much, just say
'Cause this is just a game
Everyone's looking at me
I'm running around in circles, baby
A quiet desperation's building higher
I've got to remember this is just a game
So beautiful, beautiful...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Maybe we've made mistakes
maybe we're not the only ones
maybe it's not too late
to start all over
all the shapes and patterns you see
in your mind...."


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"cuz my...mental state is not really what it used to be"


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

"I have become comfortably numb"


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

A man said to the universe:
"Sir I exist!"
"However," replied the universe,
"The fact has not created in me
A sense of obligation."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Every day is exactly the same
Every day is exactly the same
There is no love here and there is no pain
Every day is exactly the same


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Glue my spirit, break my wings.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

"Join Us!"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm going to post my mood as a conglomeration of quotations........



It is not because things are difficult that we do not dare; it is because we do not dare that things are difficult. 
- Seneca 

Do the thing you are afraid to do and the death of fear is certain. 
- Ralph Waldo Emerson

You must do the thing you think you cannot do. 
- Eleanor Roosevelt

Remember no one can make you feel inferior without your consent.
- Eleanor Roosevelt

Trust that still, small voice that says, "This might work and I'll try it." 
- Diane Mariechild 

A life making mistakes is not only more honorable, but more useful than a life spent doing nothing at all.
- George Bernard Shaw

To measure you by your smallest deed is to reckon the ocean by the frailty of its foam, To judge you by your failures is to cast blame upon the seasons for their inconsistencies.
- Kahlil Gibran

Security is mostly a superstition. It does not exist in nature, nor do the children of men as whole experience it. Avoiding danger is no safer in the long run than outright exposure. Life is either a daring adventure or nothing.
- Helen Keller

The problem is not that there are problems. The problem is expecting otherwise and thinking that having problems is a problem. 
- Theodore Rubin


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Love is a risk to always get hit out of nowhere by some wave and end up on your own


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

there's too much anger inside me
there's too much scarring when i bleed
there's too much therapy i need
there is no god that i have seen


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

> better you than me


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

One simple wish now dies. Was my request so great?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i aint awkward at all...
i just like to walk through the mall, stop and talk to the wall
and have a relapse after i just fought through withdrawal
hop in the car little girl, i just bought you a doll


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's way too late to be this locked inside our cell... the trouble is that you're in love with someone else. It should be me...


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Feeling Nothing ...
Lonely Empty...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

"Waiting for sedation to disconnect my head" ~Elliott Smith


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

sean88 said:


> But with nobody in your bed
> The night's hard to get through
> And I will die all alone
> And when I arrive I won't know anyone


Damn good song! 
Even right before that line when he says:

"Do you believe you're missing out, that everything good is happening somewhere else?"

Yes.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

This man is dangerous -- he just shed his load on your best party frock.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

flesh is a trap...thats what he used to say...flesh is a trap...and magic sets us free


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sometimes, some crimes
Go slipping through the cracks
But these two
Gumshoes
Are picking up the slack

There's no case too big, no case too small
When you need help just call...

Chi-chi-chi-chip and Dale (Rescue Rangers)
Chi-chi-chi-chip and Dale (When there's danger)

No no it never fails once they're involved
Somehow whatever's wrong gets solved

Chi-chi-chi-chip and Dale (Rescue Rangers)
Chi-chi-chi-chip and Dale (When there's danger)

No no it fails they'll takes the clues
And find the where's and why's and who's

Chi-chi-chi-chip and Dale (Rescue Rangers)
Chi-chi-chi-chip and Dale (When there's danger)

Chi-chi-chi-chip and Dale!

yeah, I dunno what that means, either.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a quote*



njodis said:


> Sometimes, some crimes
> Go slipping through the cracks
> But these two
> Gumshoes
> ...


This is by FAR the best contribution yet!! :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

You are an obsession
I cannot sleep
I am a possession
Unopened at your feet
There is no balance
No equality
Be still
I will not accept defeat


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

it's like someone took a knife baby, edgy and dull, and cut a six inch valley through the middle of my soul


****ing LOVE Rescue Rangers. I used to walk around with goggles on my head and a tail as a jumprope. Gadget Hackwrench all the way!! :banana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a pitbull in time.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i am the man who lives above the force of good and evil!!!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

"I suppose I could be pissed off about what happened to me. But it's hard to stay mad when there's so much beauty in the world...."


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

You should be in my space, you should be in my life... you should be in my space, should be in my life... you could be in my space


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

B is for believing you'd always be here for me. :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Oh, that's a speck of dust in my eye!"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"This too shall pass."


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"im sitting here, in the boring room"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

No bright skies ahead of me


----------



## VickiO (Jun 5, 2007)

Men are strong so long as they represent a strong idea; they become powerless when they oppose it.
- Sigmund Freud


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"if i dont know you dont converse with me just slap mah hand"


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

"I think you've had enough!...No? *kick* NOW you've had enough!...*****."

my first real test of the profanity filter (dont ban me!)


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

One quote, and one quote only.

"This is the STUPIDEST day I've ever had!" 
~Kelsey Grammer (Frasier)


----------



## EmilyJadee (Jan 24, 2012)

i'm not insane, my mother had me tested!



-Honest!


----------



## nomoreants (Mar 31, 2012)

*Life is a series of choices and possibilities .....and unlimited joy for no one knows what another moment will bring you.*


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

“Don't walk behind me; I may not lead. Don't walk in front of me; I may not follow. Just walk beside me and be my friend.” 
― Albert Camus


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

"When I look back now over my life and call to mind what I might have had simply for taking and did not take, my heart is like to break."
– William Hale White


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

You can't control everything. Sometimes you just need to relax and have faith that things will work out. Let go a little and just let life happen.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Breath in, breath out.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Boredom: the desire for desires.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God ****ing dammit! ~ Random person


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Moira: Every morning, I open my eyes and I see the sun streaming through the window. I hear the birds chirping, I smell the coffee brewing down the hall, and I walk into the bathroom and I look into the mirror. And do you know what I say to myself?
Roz: [almost mesmerized] What?
Moira: AARGHHH!
Roz: [shocked] What the hell is that?
Moira: That's the second thing I say!

- _Frasier_


----------



## Scottie2k3 (May 4, 2014)

Tired of living but scared of dying


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

“I shut my eyes in order to see.” ~ Paul Gauguin


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

"This isn't laziness, it's efficiency." - George Yule


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

"Let your last thinks all be thanks"
W.H. Auden


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

_"The number of people on whose cooperative efforts your eventual existence depends has risen to approximately 1,000,000,000,000,000,000, which is several thousand times the total number of people who have ever lived." _
*― Bill Bryson, A Short History of Nearly Everything*
:wtf


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"You struggle with your demons and you conquer them."

Read more here.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

To live on a day-to-day basis is insufficient for human beings; we need to transcend, transport, escape; we need meaning, understanding, and explanation; we need to see over-all patterns in our lives. We need hope, the sense of a future. And we need freedom (or, at least, the illusion of freedom) to get beyond ourselves, whether with telescopes and microscopes and our ever-burgeoning technology, or in states of mind that allow us to travel to other worlds, to rise above our immediate surroundings.

We may seek, too, a relaxing of inhibitions that makes it easier to bond with each other, or transports that make our consciousness of time and mortality easier to bear. We seek a holiday from our inner and outer restrictions, a more intense sense of the here and now, the beauty and value of the world we live in

Oliver Sacks


----------

